
With no trademark, Sriracha name is showing up everywhere - delian66
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-sriracha-trademark-20150211-story.html
======
phyzome
« It may be too late for Tran to successfully argue that the trademark belongs
to him.

Two dozen applications to use the word have been filed with the United States
Patent and Trademark Office. None has been granted for Sriracha alone. The
word is now too generic, the agency determined. »

That was going to be my concern -- that someone _else_ would get the
trademark. But maybe he's safe from that now.

